# WheelHorse 416



## WallyBear (May 11, 2011)

I am looking for some opinions on a Wheel Horse 416. I am looking at one with 300hrs, 48 mowing deck, kwick connect loader, dual wheels, chains, weight box. They are lookig for 3,400.00, what does eveyone think?

Picture attached

Thanks


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome to the forum WB! Not sure what year, but it's probably right on the price. My thought is that that machine will have a hard time running that loader in real work situations, assuming that this isn't 4 wheel drive, given the tires. But a machine that would shove that loader would cost more too. Have you really put it through the paces so you know what you're getting considering what your expectations are, and for what you need it for? Could be just what the doctor ordered, or if you're looking for something to develop your property, could be a real letdown.


----------



## WallyBear (May 11, 2011)

Thanks for the Reply. Unfortunately its was sold before I could get to see it, which seems to be my luck right now. Found a Simplicity SunStar and a Bolens G174 (which I really wanted) both were sold before I could check them out. Now I starting from scratch and considering going new easier implment attachments and warranty.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Those older machines go quickly for a reason. I've been wanting to upgrade my 316 to a 318 or 420, but the truth is, I just use it to mow and it certainly does that. My 990 is the go to machine for the heavy lifting! Besides, I feel pretty darn fortuneate to have gotten the 316 as it is! Be sure to put up some pictures of your new purchase. BTW, have you gone to some of the dealers in your area? Lots of trade ins this time of year you know.......


----------

